# Sweating hinders performance



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

How many of u have Palmar Hyperhidrosis -excessive sweat problems...so bad that it hinders yr performance?
My palms get really sweaty when I'm nervous, esp. when playing the violin. There was once it's so bad that my bow slipped on stage.  
Here're some solutions(medaical ones unfortunately)
Or do u know of any better solutions?
*non-invasive surgery called thoracoscopic sympathectomy. They cut a nerve in your chest. It has very little potential side effects, such as excessive sweating in other parts of the body(ironically) and perhaps droopy muscles.
*Botox...but unfortunatey expensive and painful, and it's not permanent. It has to be injected numerous times...around 50 times, into the hands over 2 weeks. Ouch! :angry: 
*There is a prescription called Drysol that contains a high content of aluminum chloride. 
*acupuncture


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

I will not opt for surgery. The whole idea of cutting me up seems too creepy for me.
I have a friend who applies powder on her palm. I think it helps.
It's very hard to play with sweaty palms, no matter it's on the piano or the violin. I wonder what about instruments like horns, flutes. I think they don't get affected that much right?
And my fingers get really sweaty when I sweat too much also. They tend to freeze, immobalize on the finger board. I hate playing Bach with sweaty hands. It just makes it even more impossible. :blink:


----------



## The Angel of Music (Jul 24, 2004)

Hmmm...I sweat too...heh...um...deadorant? :lol:


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

So...do 'sweaters' always sweat...or only when it's hot? I'm normally fine, but it's been so hot and humid here lately...I've been so sweaty I can play too long without taking a 'dry off' break...

I don't know what people do who live in hot, humid climates...(we're just having a little aberant weather...)...


----------



## Thomas (Jul 21, 2004)

> *I don't know what people do who live in hot, humid climates...(*


We shower alot. :lol: 
We see the doctor alot.:wacko:
We buy alot of air cons. :mellow: 
We swim alot. B) 
But most importantly, We smell alot also.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

> *But most importantly, We smell alot also. *


LOL  

Germany isn't usually that hot, but last year we had a really hoooooooot summer, many lakes and rivers dried out 

This summer has a changing mood


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

...LOL...funny Thomas!


----------



## 009 (Jul 16, 2004)

But he's right.
Singaporeans see the doctor alot.
Singaporeans buy alot of air-cons.
Singaporeans shower alot.
Singaporeans swim alot.
Singaporeans smell alot...er..Not me.


----------



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

LOL...

...heck...no one smells too good at the end of the day...


----------



## krishna (Aug 7, 2004)

Dw, I had this problem for the 1st 2 years I was playing. It turned out,for me, it was nothing but a confidence in myself problem. How much time have you actually spent (if you add up all the hours) playing in front of audiences? Is that the only time you sweat like that? I also sweated like that at home practicing,but only if my mom was at home... I had this problem for the 1st few years of playing, but as soon as I got comfortable with an audience, it stopped. It still will happen rarely if it's a really big audience, or someone famous is watching... When I started off playing in front of people, I thought it was problem enough that I looked into it and got told maybe talcum powder on my hands would help . As soon as I started useing the powder, my playing attitude somehow changed...I thought how much trouble it was, and I was a good enough musician I should'nt need the stuff ... and my problem stopped allmost right away...I hope this helps my freind... Kerry


----------

